# Need the plug for the oem nav - look inside



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

ok i did some research and this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2 led me to the conclusion that that the aux input for the nav is connected in the plug that also has the video connections (the smaller rectangular one in the top left))...
Therefore, my question is, Does anyone know where I could find this plug:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

the dietz video adapters for your car come with them, can I ask what you're looking to do with just the plug?


----------



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I had the oem aux with my stock head unit, but it was in the blue plug, and that doesn't work in the nav, it works in the black (more rectangular plug)
John, has the dietz been tested with us spec dvd nav?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (zither99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zither99* »_John, has the dietz been tested with us spec dvd nav?

no, but if you'd like to try it you can, you can return it if it doesn't work 
we do have the connector you're looking for as well
both are special order
please call or e-mail us for either product


----------



## zither99 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I decided to sell the nav, not worth the cost in my opinion...


----------

